
Technologically-enabled Direct Democracy - stevekrouse
https://medium.com/@stevekrouse/tedd-b86504a62144?source=linkShare-2c705c136988-1479265009
======
chinese_donald
"could use our high-speed communications network to vote directly on every
law."

How can we trust online voting? If you think bad foreign actors somehow
control the election now, it will be much worse when it's all online.

"In order to cast my vote, I open my phone, and scroll over to the United
States Government Voting App. It has a red badge on it that says 312. I click
on the app and log in. It says, “Today you have 312 laws you have to vote on.”
I read through each law and hit yes, no, yes, no, yes no. At the end of the
day, my vote and everyone else’s are tallied up, and the law passes or not."

How do we prove that you are actually a citizen of the US (or even of the
state)? The government is notoriously bad at online security.

Making it too easy also leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth. It will be so
easy to make snap judgements and quick decisions when voting through an app.
There should be at least some effort (besides clicking a few boxes) put forth
to vote.

Technology has changed, but human nature hasn't. A fast way to a dictatorship
would be a direct democracy.

